# hi am new



## rmc-ttqs (Aug 31, 2009)

hi am new just bougt my first audi a 06 plate tt 240 sport and a love it the looks and the power. am even going to sell my stage 3 sapphire cosworth now lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TT forum, Lets see some pics of your QS... Don't sell Cossy, you'll be sorry..in years to come..
H.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum get some pic's of your QS up and you could slip one in of the cosworth. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ian Harris (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome to the club!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

